# Dovetail Jig vs Jointech System



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

I need to construct about 60 drawers, bins, and trays that will have dovetails and box joints that show. I was thinking about the Jointech system. But after purchasing the instructional DVD and watching the set up and fabrication of one raised panel box top, I get the impression that the ease of use and the precision that it claims to offer is a bit exaggerated. Although it may be better for smaller items like jewelry boxes, how practical is it for drawers ranging from 5x5x12 to 24x30x2?

My choice was between the Jointech and the Leigh DT jig. ANybody have experience with either of these tools?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got an OLD incra positioning jig (I think Rockler sells one like it now) and it is slow to use. The newer incras and the jointech jig are faster, but you are still moving the fence after every single step. I have a bare bones half blind jig, and it is fast and acurate for what it does. I also have a thru dovetail jig, nothing fancy, just fixed spacing, and it is fast and easy. For box joints, I use the Oak park jig, or a shop built tablesaw jig.

If you are going ornate, the jointech is awesome. If you're just making a lot drawers the Leigh DT will probably faster and easier for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hgporter

Here's a link or two for the forums for both they may help a bit with your question about the two types.
The good points and the bad points 

JointTech Forum
http://www.sonic.net/~bobino/IncraVsJoinTech.html
http://www.jointech.com/jointech_board/
------------
H. Gregory Porter
Joined: 08 Feb 2007
Posts: 1
-------------
http://www.woodpeck.com/routersystems.html
Incra Forum
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=70
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=UBB8&page=&view=&sb=5&o=
----------
Just a NOTE Greg***** I know you said you are looking at the two jigs but you may want to look real hard at the box joint BIT to do what you want to do,  the drawers you want to make are "drawer at 24x30x2 to a bin 5x5x12" and this bit will make your job easy with the router table.
For material over 1-5/8" tall, two passes will accomplish joints up to 3".

Here's a link to a great price for that bit at about 1/3 of the going price.
▼
1 PC 1/2" SH 5 Slots Adjustable Box Joint Router Bit 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...5227195QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
OR from here ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_windo.html
http://www.toolup.com/productinfo.a...ogle&utm_medium=froogle1&utm_term=Amana 53610
http://www.toolbarn.com/product/amana/53610/?ref=base
---------
For the dovetail one I would recommend the jig(s) from MLCS because again the job can be done quick and easy on the router table. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html
Here's a link how I set them up for the router table 
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table.html

Hope this helps save you some money and time and make it a fun job 



Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

hgporter said:


> I need to construct about 60 drawers, bins, and trays that will have dovetails and box joints that show. I was thinking about the Jointech system. But after purchasing the instructional DVD and watching the set up and fabrication of one raised panel box top, I get the impression that the ease of use and the precision that it claims to offer is a bit exaggerated. Although it may be better for smaller items like jewelry boxes, how practical is it for drawers ranging from 5x5x12 to 24x30x2?
> 
> My choice was between the Jointech and the Leigh DT jig. ANybody have experience with either of these tools?


I can't speak for the Dovetail jigs, BUT I do know that the Oak Park Spacer Fences - Box Joint jigs are the best and easiest I have ever seen... I was very happy with my first attempt at box joints with their jigs. I think everyone that tries them would be happy as well.

No comparison to the cost of DT jig(s).


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, You may want to look at the E Z Link System from Oak Park. You can make your joints very quickly and accurately with this simple, easy to use jig. The "Simple is better" approach makes a great deal of sense to me.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have the leigh jigThey have an excellent instruction manual, and a CD that comes with it. Once you go through the set up and do some practice joints it's real easy to do any number of both large and small drawers etc. I have no experience with the Jointech jig so can't compare it. Have you considered the Woodrat?
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

I bought the jointech jcm1832, got a steal on it, a friend of mine has one and he is a WIZARD on dovetails and box joints. You may have to move the fence but the joints go together like a glove. I have my system on an adjustable board that allows me to slide it back an additonal 6" to allow for 24" drawers.


----------

